# Hello from Wallsend



## tonyfu (Jul 19, 2007)

Just wanted to say a quick "hello" and provide some introduction.  Me and my partner, Nicola, were tent campers for several years.  We live in Wallsend, Tyne and Wear.

Having developed an increasingly large collection of tents (which got bigger and bigger) and camping equipment we finally saw the light!  We realised that we wouldn't have to spend several hours pitching camp if we had a campervan and that we could be a lot more flexible around the weather (and locations) = much more fun!

At the end of Sept. (2006) my first experience of eBay led to us successfully bidding on a 1985 Volkswagen Transporter (T25), Autosleeper conversion, and we haven't looked back since!!

We're also members of: www.club80-90.co.uk/ which helps us to keep the van on the road and running smoothly (as does the local garage!).  We heard about this forum on Club80-90 and are really chuffed to discover that there's a site devoted to wild camping - more adventures just waiting to be had!  I'm sure it'll prove to be another invaluable source of information.

Cheers, Tony


----------



## christine (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi, welcome from the north-west. Yes, it's great to meet like minded people and share info.


----------



## guest (Jul 19, 2007)

*Welcome.............*

hi we used to have a tent for years...we had tons of fun ,then we upgraded to a caravan  ,even more fun.....then we also saw the light and bought the motorhome in sept last year & now we have loads n loads of fun   ....i will never be without one now...sammx


----------



## walkers (Jul 19, 2007)

welcome to the site tonyfu hope you find it usefull and friendly
regards tony and lynn


----------



## firefighter (Jul 19, 2007)

Greetings from Scotland I'm also a new member (last week) if u ever come up to Burns country give us a post and I'll clue u (or anybody else who is interested) in on some picturesque freebie wild sites


----------



## tonyfu (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone  

Firefighter, whereabouts in Scotland are you?  We're heading up to Orkney in a couple of weeks time (I got friends that live up there  ).  Going via the A9 and the Cairngorms to John o' G so any spots that you know of en route would be very useful!

Thanks

Tony

P.S. just read your post about a spot near Aviemore, nice one - we could be giving that a try!


----------

